# Our dogs don't handle being in trouble well



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't know if the expressions they had will show in a picture or not but I'll post anyway just in case.  When I let them in first thing this morning they forgot themselves and left the living room looking for mom in the bedroom.  The only problem is they aren't allowed anywhere in the house except for the living room. I stopped them before they got there and had them lay and stay which they do extremely well but don't like being it because the only time they have to do that is when they are in trouble. The ears on both dogs are usually standing up unless they are in trouble and then they lay flat.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 29, 2016)

One on right seems to be feeling a little shame, head down, sad "I'm sorry!" look......on left ---wasn't MY idea!  NOPE!

It's amazing how they "know & show" when it's not allowed.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ya just gotta Love it when animals Know they are 'Guilty'...especially dogs....but, they didn't Mean to!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 29, 2016)

Caught red handed, lol!


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 29, 2016)

Awww I love the expressions 

My dog shadow knows when he's in trouble. He sulks around the house.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

Haha! I love dog guilty faces. I  caught one of mine trying to get into the trash last night,  she had a similar look on her face.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 29, 2016)

Ours do this too.... In fact, Sadie just got in huge trouble this morning for running off.... She will make you feel like the worst person ever for her scolding.  Both our girls are extremely intelligent and sensitive (as I am sure you know with herding breeds) and when they get in trouble, not if but when, we have found that they actually have less of a chance of making the same mistakes if we tell them why they can't do what they had just done.  I know I sound crazy but that is just what has worked for my girls. Rumely, no way! But the girls certainly understand a lot more than any typical dog I have had in the past or even have known.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

My mutt Lui is the same way.  He's part Australian Shepherd so maybe that's why.  I swear you can talk him out of things.  And  he's very sensitive about being in trouble. He ran off once when he was a puppy and I put him on a leash when we went out for a few days afterwards and that cured him. He was like a toddler in trouble! 

 My other dog...  She feels bad for about 3 seconds and then does it again.  Thick headed,  that one!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

The Border Collie is super sensitive unless he's in with sheep and then he becomes the most obstinate tunnel visioned critter on earth.  If we were prone to physical punishment he would be completely useless.  All it takes is the voice .  

The Aussie isn't nearly as pretty working sheep but she gets it done and is the better of the two (at least for now)  .


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> One on right seems to be feeling a little shame, head down, sad "I'm sorry!" look......on left ---wasn't MY idea!  NOPE!
> 
> It's amazing how they "know & show" when it's not allowed.



You described Sassy perfectly.  She always has the innocent look on her face.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok........... so why can't they go anywhere else?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

I kind of glanced over at my dog who is sleeping on my bed right now and wondered the same thing.  Mud season is the only time they're  restricted!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Ok........... so why can't they go anywhere else?



Because the living room is the only room they are allowed in.  

It is mostly because of keeping their hair in a relatively small area.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

You must have a much cleaner house than me!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2016)

Just teasing. I get it. Our pyr is only allowed in 3 rooms.
The GSD, Mutt are allowed everywhere but Living room.
Although they usually stay in a bedroom of their choice at night and in the main 3 rooms in the day.
Rita is currently confined to the same rooms as Badger.

Whenever I bring D in the house he goes from room to room to find everyone. He is a nut!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

Sassy (the Aussie) had the run of the house before we brought Lance home but the two of them shed non-stop so we started restricting them to one room.  We had Maisy in a few times and she has no idea what to do.  She just stands by the door waiting to go back out but she   was only taken out of the pasture to go to the vet and nothing else.  In spite of that she does good on a leash (as long as you are going where she wants to go).


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

I guess if I had two long haired dogs I might  be more strict about where they go too. My chow mix drives me nuts but my Alano hardly sheds.  

As long as you go where she wants.  Perhaps she thinks YOU are good on a leash


----------



## babsbag (Nov 29, 2016)

My two BCs are allowed anywhere in the house, but not on most of the furniture, the have one chair that is theirs and they have big doggie beds. They are 9 years old and the other night one jumped on the sofa and took a nap. I'm trying to figure that out...then I come in the house today and the same one is in the recliner. Why after 9 years has she decided to sleep on the furniture? Weird dogs. 

@Mike CHS, did you train your dogs for herding?  You might enjoy this video.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1219319518162921


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2016)

That was awesome!



babsbag said:


> Why after 9 years has she decided to sleep on the furniture? Weird dogs.



Ya know Babs years ago one of my best sheps was found on the couch, she was old. I noticed she would sneak up after we had gone to bed. I felt at her age and her loyal service she deserved and had earned the right to sleep where her old bones wanted to.

Unfortunately I must be in the grandma stage without grandchildren because Badger lives on the couch and Rita already thinks the couch and bed are hers. That is why I like leather furniture. 

I am a failure.


----------



## TAH (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome for sure


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

That video was great and the trainer of those dogs has to be  top notch.

Our dogs are still in training (which is one reason we got sheep this year instead of next spring).  Where we train was far enough to only be able to go once a week since it pretty much blows a whole day.  When they can work a little every day they progress twice as fast.  There isn't much we can do right now since they are all so close to lambing and don't need the stress.  Sheep move nice and easy for Sassy but Lance can get them moving just with his stare but he is young and too intense right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

Shoot!!....I'd have to work as hard as the dogs just to Learn how to Whistle like that....and Loud...


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

That whistle is a bear to master and I haven't done it yet.  

Teresa has it down pretty much but not me.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 29, 2016)

I would fail at that whistle for sure. I would get a bosun pipe but I would never remember which whistle to use for what so forget it. I just want to say "go get 'em" and have them do the rest. Or "bring 'em home".  I need Lassie.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

Whistling has never been my 'Fortay'....would have to work with vocal sounds....my voice tends to 'Carry' pretty good...I never could get away with a 'Whisper'....and my 4 daughters always accused me of 'Hollaring' at them....and I would show them that I wasn't 'Hollaring' at them....the argument never seemed to last much longer.... ...and most of my dogs I grew up with...I used sounds and could get them to obey them....I have always envied those who could Whistle tho....it really is an 'Art'...


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

During trials the dogs may have to do an outrun the length of a football field so voice doesn't work.

This is one version of what is used:
http://www.sheepdogherding.com/shepherds-whistles

We hope to be able to enter some Novice category trials next spring.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

My grandfather was always a great whistler.  Then he had a mini stroke and he can't do it anymore. It's too darn quiet.  Good thing my husband is also a whistler, he took over for him!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

That really sounds interesting...and will be looking Forward  to the 'Progress' of it for Sure!!....will ya be using your own sheep?....or, do ya use stock animals?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 29, 2016)

The farm where we train has a trial every Labor Day and another in early summer.  The hosts for trials provide the sheep and there are usually 100 more being used.  That keeps it mixed up and fair for everybody.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 29, 2016)

So, it is similar to the turkey 'Calls' that ya put in your mouth...well I would need all the Help I could Get for sure to even have a Chance....


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 29, 2016)

Those dogs are awesome.  I've watched that type work goats & sheep -- just awestruck!!   I could watch a day of those trials with gusto. 

Now, my min-pin would like to think she helps me herd but she gets into protector mode and often barks and turns the minis in the wrong direction.   Gotta love her desire to help!    But they are coming to me as I called them.  I leave her inside if I know I'm moving  the herd to a field where she will "be in the way".  

My chickens are bigger than her, so she never does more than slink past them.  Can't understand why she thinks she is bigger than the Fed Ex delivery guy.  Attitude!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

Min pin huh? Those little dogs are nuts.  My frround has one.  She would be quite offended to be referred to as "a little dog"  lol

It is amazing watching herding dogs at work!


----------

